# Harbhajan charged with offensive behaviour



## nvidia (Jan 4, 2008)

> Harbhajan Singh has been charged with a Level III offence under the ICC Code of Conduct following his on-field altercation with Andrew Symonds on day three of the second Test in Sydney. The two players came face to face while Harbhajan was batting.
> Under the code, Harbhajan has been summoned to a hearing with match referee Mike Procter for "using language or gestures that offends, insults, humiliates, intimidates, threatens, disparages or vilifies another person on the basis of that person's race, religion, gender, colour, descent, or national or ethic origin".
> The charge was laid by match umpires Mark Benson and Steve Bucknor after the close of play following a complaint they received from Australian captain Ricky Ponting.
> If found guilty Harbhajan could face a ban of between two and four Tests or four and eight one-dayers. The hearing is scheduled for after close of play on Saturday.
> There are some reports that Harbhajan's remarks were racist in nature but the offspinner denied making such comments. "I haven't done anything -- we were just talking. It wasn't even sledging -- it was just normal talk out on the cricket field. I was concentrating on my batting," he told the _Age_. "I did not say anything racist. I do not know what is going on. I am here to play well for my country, to bowl well and to win this Test match.


Read more


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 4, 2008)

arre bhaji! what is this?


----------



## krates (Jan 4, 2008)

i don't believe i think this must be the Australians who must have said something wrong to him that is why he replied rudely


----------



## x3060 (Jan 4, 2008)

he will be cleared.., ausees using another tatic to bring indians down thats all...


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2008)

Australian are not good at spin bowling, so they want Bhaji to be out. He'll be cleared. He doesn't open his mouth like that, Symonds must have said something to him.


----------



## Pat (Jan 4, 2008)

Just one more of their stupid strategies to give the Indian spinner a mental blow before the D-day..thats tomorrow!


----------



## Voldy (Jan 8, 2008)

Sad to hear that Harbhajan has to suffer the ban due to a false charge 
Curse those fool refrees and umpires that cost us the match


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I think India should protest and in fact, return home!


----------



## iMav (Jan 8, 2008)

sachin comes out in support of bhajji ... says he is innocent ... abhi procter ya sachin choose


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 8, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> I think India should protest and in fact, return home!


 
correct.


----------



## New (Jan 8, 2008)

I think that was not started by Harbhajan.That was started by Symonds....


----------



## Dhruv11 (Jan 8, 2008)

How silly that is !! If Aussies do such things, its a PART OF THE GAME and if Bhajji said sumthing to Symonds (which i firmly believe he didnt) he is banned !


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 8, 2008)

New said:


> I think that was not started by Harbhajan.That was started by Symonds....


 
correct.
replays shows that only...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/15a.gif
i think symond should be banned for 5 ODIS and 3 TESTS. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/02a.gif


----------



## vivekrules (Jan 8, 2008)

arey itz simple... bhajibhai ne kuch nahi kaha hoga.. !!.. Austrilia ki jaal rahi hai.. .. symond agar samne mil jaye to pakad pakad kar maru ga lolz ahahah joke !


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 8, 2008)

^^ *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 8, 2008)

Bhajji is not the culprit according to tendulkar.
I use to consider aussies as a good team,but this incident has shown me how timid they are.

Look at the pointless appeals by adam(the dravid one),pointing(the diving one which was clearly grounded).
Aussies do not have sportsmanship,they are cowards.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 8, 2008)

^aussies are racial demons  they in their airports,ask every indian men to be whether they are Moslem or not!racists!they may be good on cricket,but in reality,they chase Indians esp.


----------



## x3060 (Jan 8, 2008)

@cool g5....correctly said mate, they are cowards, they dont have any sportsman spirit with them.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 8, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Bhajji is not the culprit according to tendulkar.
> I use to consider aussies as a good team,but this incident has shown me how timid they are.
> 
> Look at the pointless appeals by adam(the dravid one),pointing(the diving one which was clearly grounded).
> Aussies do not have sportsmanship,they are cowards.


 
correctly said mate *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/s10.gif


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Symonds has been arrogant... since a long long time.. its time ICC takes action on him and ponting. Both should be banned for the entire series. What can you expect from a team whose captain is a smug and ~!@#$%^????


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 9, 2008)

Symond should be banned,also pointing should be dropped from captainship.
India should abort their aus tour & return.No point in facing injustice.


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 9, 2008)

Now ICC has appointed Ranjan Madugale (spelling??) as Chief Referee. WTH??
Instead of doing away with the very conecpt of appointing match referees, they have now added 1 more referee. Seriously, why do we need match referee? The players are mature enough to resolve their differences between themselves. If required allow the umpires to bring peace. Why do they need to behave like cry babies and complain to match referee -"He called me a monkey". What rubbish! Match referees only complicate matters.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 9, 2008)

This injustice is untolerable.
India could have easily won the match if that A$$hole bucknor would not have been the um(vam)pire.
aur woh langoor symonds!!!!liar!!
procter is also a fool.He believed symonds and hayden!!and banned harbhajan !!.
IMO Ponting should be banned for misleading the umpire and symonds too for passing wrong comments and then lying.
Clarke for cheating!!(in case of that catch)
and bucknor for being the twelfth man for the aussies.
All those fu*&^rs should be banned!!


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 9, 2008)

Its because of that Indian Australian Doctor controversy.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 9, 2008)

i wonder would this be the last tour of india down under?


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 13, 2008)

Some rumors say bhajji said ,_teri m@@ ki_ 
come to think of it .. very true ! sounds just like monkey !! I think i read this in the papers too .. or somewhere.. not sure. I did blog it though !


----------



## nvidia (Jan 13, 2008)

^^^*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif
Hmmm... Maybe......


----------



## Pat (Jan 13, 2008)

Maverick340 said:


> Some rumors say bhajji said ,_teri m@@ ki_
> come to think of it .. very true ! sounds just like monkey !! I think i read this in the papers too .. or somewhere.. not sure. I did blog it though !



I had a fwd on my inbox with something like that! Was a joke I am sure.


----------

